# iMac G5 : Eteint ou activité suspendu



## Philou1789 (1 Mars 2005)

Dans Mac OS, on peut soit éteindre le Mac, soit suspendre son activité.
Nouveau sur Mac je sais pas quelle option est la mieu ?


Vous mettez quoi, vous ?


----------



## fiftyfor (1 Mars 2005)

moi je suspend juste l'activité (ca prend moins de temps a commencer )
mais ca use un peu d'energie...
 :rose:


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

fiftyfor a dit:
			
		

> moi je suspend juste l'activité (ca prend moins de temps a commencer )
> mais ca use un peu d'energie...
> :rose:



3 watts non ? Un truc comme ça je crois...

Bon le sondage c'est que pour les imac G5, je peux donc pas répondre  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (1 Mars 2005)

Moi je suspend l'activité de mon powermac. Mais je suspend...  :rateau:


----------



## peyret (1 Mars 2005)

Suspendu !


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Mars 2005)

Où as tu eu l'info des 3 Watts ??


----------



## JEAN-PHI (2 Mars 2005)

Je suspends...


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu eu l'info des 3 Watts ??



Je sais plus, je l'ai lu quelque part, c'est pas une affirmation en tout cas.


----------



## Nico64 (2 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je suspends, non seulement tu demarres + vite, tu l'eteins + vite, et je crois que c'est mieux pour l'ordi


----------



## endavent (2 Mars 2005)

Il faudrait une troisième option à votre sondage :"je ne l'éteins jamais" sauf pour redémarrer, car il me semble que OS X nécessite de tourner la nuit pour lancer, à 3h15 précise, des scripts de maintenance...


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait une troisième option à votre sondage :"je ne l'éteins jamais" sauf pour redémarrer, car il me semble que OS X nécessite de tourner la nuit pour lancer, à 3h15 précise, des scripts de maintenance...



Rien de vital et on peut lancer manuellement cette maintenance.


----------



## JEAN-PHI (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai une question à ce sujet : est-ce que les opérations de maintenance automatique s'effectuent lorsque l'activité est suspendue ?


----------



## Tatooine (5 Mars 2005)

JEAN-PHI a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question à ce sujet : est-ce que les opérations de maintenance automatique s'effectuent lorsque l'activité est suspendue ?



Non. C'est comme si ta machine était éteinte.
Donc pour que les scripts de maintenance soient opérationnels, il faut les lancer à la main. Pour ça, on peut soit passer par le terminal, soit utiliser des utilitaires gratuits comme Macjanitor (ici : http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/downloads.html).

il faut savoir qu'OSX est fondé sur un noyau Unix, et que ce noyau était au départ prévu pour tourner sur de grosses machines du type serveur, qui n'étaient donc jamais éteintes. C'est pour ça que les scripts de maintenance se lancaient (et se lancent toujours) vers 3 heures du mat', à l'heure où ça risque le moins de perturber des opérations en cours. 

Voilà pourquoi cetains préconisent de ne jamais éteindre un mac sous OSX, ni même de suspendre l'activité, mais tout simplement de ne suspendre que l'activité du moniteur. Celà dit, si en suspension d'activité ton mac consomme (effectivement) à peu près 3 watts, en utilisation normale, même sans aucune tâche active, c'est largement plus.
Ce pourquoi d'autres, préoccupés par les économies d'énergie et le respect des ressources, préfèrent l'éteindre carrément. 

En outre, par rapport à la simple suspension d'activité (qui est effectivement plus pratique et plus rapide, et somme toute pas franchement gourmande), l'extinction a le mérite, lorsque tu redémarres ta machine, de purger les "swaps" (des écritures disque de la mémoire vive si je ne m'abuse) dont certains logiciels comme Photoshop sont très friands (les multiples niveaux d'annulation y sont pour beaucoup) et qui peuvent prendre une place conséquente, voire envahissante, sur ton disque. Il n'est pas rare après un redémarrage de voir sa bécane retrouver un deuxième souffle, à la fois en termes d'espace disque (jusqu'à plusieurs Go) et en termes de rapidité et réactivité.

Voilà.


----------



## maiwen (6 Mars 2005)

Moi je l'éteins ...parce que mon mac est en dessous de la mezzannine de mes parents et qu'il gueuleraient aux gaspillage d'énergie si je le laissait "allumé"


----------



## Chuck_Joris (6 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un sait comment on lance ces fameuses opérations de maintenances à la main?
Merci


----------



## brome (6 Mars 2005)

Si tu parles des commandes terminal, ce sont les suivantes.

```
sudo /etc/private/daily
sudo /etc/private/weekly
sudo /etc/private/monthly
```


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles des commandes terminal, ce sont les suivantes.
> 
> ```
> sudo /etc/private/daily
> ...


affiche "commande non reconnue"  .....  est-ce normal??


----------



## Tatooine (7 Mars 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait comment on lance ces fameuses opérations de maintenances à la main?
> Merci


La réponse était dans mon post.


			
				Tatooine a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour que les scripts de maintenance soient opérationnels, il faut les lancer à la main. Pour ça, on peut soit passer par le terminal, soit utiliser des utilitaires gratuits comme Macjanitor (ici : http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/downloads.html).


Le plus simple, c'est Macjanitor. 
Tu l'installes, tu le lances, tu cliques sur la tâche adékoite (quotidienne, hebdomadaire, mensuelle, ou les 3) et voilà.
Dans le genre simple, c'est difficile de faire mieux...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (7 Mars 2005)

Tatooine a dit:
			
		

> La réponse était dans mon post.
> .



Vérifie mais je crois que le lien est mort.

Tu as raison : ce logiciel est effectivement très simple.

Merci


----------



## Tatooine (7 Mars 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie mais je crois que le lien est mort.



Non, non , il est pas mort, c'est juste que si tu cliques directement sur le lien de mon post, tu prends aussi la parenthèse fermante (je sais pas pourquoi...). Il suffit de l'enlever et ça marche.


----------



## JEAN-PHI (8 Mars 2005)

Merci à Tatooine pour sa réponse riche d'enseignements. Je trouve bizarre que ces opérations de maintenance se lancent automatiquement la nuit, qu'on soit obligé de taper des lignes de commande pour les lancer manuellement, ou qu'on soit obliger de télécharger une appli. Ne devrait-il pas y avoir un menu approprié dans OSX ? D'autre part, à la lecture du sujet sur le bruit de l'Imac, n'ayant moi-même aucun problème de ce côté là, ça m'ennuie de faire tourner les ventilos en permanence pour ces opérations de maintenance dont je ne connais pas l'efficacité... Je commence à avoir peur que mon sublime G5 ne se transforme en rasoir...
Dernier point en forme de question : est-ce que le logiciel Onyx est approprié, au même titre que celui cité plus haut ?


----------



## Tatooine (8 Mars 2005)

JEAN-PHI a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point en forme de question : est-ce que le logiciel Onyx est approprié, au même titre que celui cité plus haut ?


Oui, il est aussi efficace, et même plus que MacJanitor : attention aux opérations de nettoyage... Ne pas trop lui en demander sous peine de voir disparaître certains fichiers qui optimisent certains processus (cookies pour la navigation internet, cache système, etc.). Je me sers de cette fonction avec circonspection et prudence. Il vaut mieux lire la doc avant de se lancer à l'aveuglette.


----------



## JediMac (2 Juin 2005)

Comme je l'écris partout dans les forums, je viens de recevoir mon iMacG5 20" :love:. Jusqu'à présent avec mon iMac G3, j'appuyais sur le bouton de démarrage du clavier puis sur S pour suspendre, ou enter pour éteindre, c'était donc très rapide.
Maintenant, si j'appuie sur le seul bouton d'allumage présent, au dos du Mac, ça le met en veille sans rien me demander. Ai-je raté une option à cocher pour retrouver le comportement que j'appréciais sur mon G3 ? Ou c'est encore un truc très pratique qui a disparu avec Tiger  ?


----------



## JediMac (2 Juin 2005)

Pour le mettre en veille : raccourci = pomme + alt + eject
Sinon, je me suis paramétré des raccourcis plus simples pour le mettre en veille et l'éteindre avec Butler .


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Juin 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait une troisième option à votre sondage :"je ne l'éteins jamais" sauf pour redémarrer, car il me semble que OS X nécessite de tourner la nuit pour lancer, à 3h15 précise, des scripts de maintenance...


 
[Effacé] N'avais pas lu toute les pages:rose: ...


----------



## Lodoss (3 Juin 2005)

Tatooine a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, on peut soit passer par le terminal, soit utiliser des utilitaires gratuits comme Macjanitor ici : http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/downloads.html.
> Voilà.


 
Est-il compatible Tiger ou bien plante-t-il comme Onyx


----------



## ReggySan (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis tout nouveau avec mon G5 Imac 20". Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer comment marche ces programmes et si ils sont dangeureux à utiliser.

ça fait une semaine que j'ai mon Mac et ça fait déjà deux fois qu'il refuse de s'éteindre en restant bloquer sur le fond d'écran avec le pointeur de la sourie. Du coup j'ai été forcé de le fermer à la main avec le bouton d'alim...

Depuis je le mets en veille. Ce problème vous semble t il grave ou est ce due à ces opérations de maintenance que je ne fais pas ?
Petite info j'ai fais un hardware test et il me dit que tout va bien.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jojofk (12 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement la suspension d'activité m'a déjà coûté 2 réinstall d'osX (voir par ailleurs  ), je vais dorénavant plutôt l'éteindre....


----------



## SylDav (12 Septembre 2005)

en fait si j'ai compris , "suspendre l'activité" plutôt "qu'éteindre" permet de lancer les scripts de maintenance automatiquement et d'éviter de le faire "manuellement" (Onyx ou autre)
c'est sss'la ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

La suspenssion d' activitée est pour moi plus réservé a un arrêt d' utilisation de quelques heures voir d' une journée. Moi personnellement quand je m' absente, je l' éteint. Après lors du démarrage ultérieur ça lui permet de faire toutes ses vérifications.


----------



## sebdag (13 Septembre 2005)

Il faudrait revenir à ce TOPIC ... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3378598&highlight=ventilo#post3378598D'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas réactivé la mise en veille car ça plante et je n'ai toujours pas essayé la solution que j'avais tourvé sur le apple support...


Quelqu'un peut il m'indiquer si cette action est risquée ?

Concernant OnyX pas trop cool il fige et bloque mon mac (IMAC G5 20")

A+

PS : Il faudrait regrouper les topics afin d'éviter les doublons.

On retrouve régulièrement les mêmes Pbs notamment en ce moment 
(PB mise en veille, pb ecran noir, pb reboot , pb ventilo qui s'emballe, pb IMPAC G5, etc....)


----------



## ReggySan (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut, 

Le lien que tu viens de mettre ne traite pas de mon problème. Je n'ai pas de problème de sorti du mode veille. Mon problème est que mon Mac ne s'étein pas et se fige avec le pointeur de la souris sur le fond d'écran du bureau sans aucune icone quand je lui demande de s'éteindre. Et là, pas d'autres choix que de l'éteindre de force en pressant le bouton d'alim.

Mais j'ai remarqué une chose, quand j'appuie pas assez longtemps sur le bouton d'alim il se met en veille.

Depuis le dernier éteignage forcé, je me suis évertué à quitter scrupuleusement toutes les applis avant de l'éteindre. Mais comme ce problème ne s'est présentait que deux fois en 1 semaines, je voulais être sûr que ce n'était pas dû à un soucis matériel mais juste OsX.

Merci


----------



## sebdag (13 Septembre 2005)

Vérifie sur le site apple il y a un rappel sur les problèmes vidéos.
vérifie ton S/N 
voici le lien :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2005)

SylDav a dit:
			
		

> en fait si j'ai compris , "suspendre l'activité" plutôt "qu'éteindre" permet de lancer les scripts de maintenance automatiquement et d'éviter de le faire "manuellement" (Onyx ou autre)
> c'est sss'la ??




Non, lorsque que l'activité est suspendue, l'activité est nulle, pas d'exécutions de scripts donc.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Concernant OnyX pas trop cool il fige et bloque mon mac (IMAC G5 20")


même Mac .... pas de bloquage avec OnyX ... tu dois avoir un des paramêtres OnyX qui pose problème ... à trouver et décocher d'urgence


----------



## Apca (13 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> même Mac .... pas de bloquage avec OnyX ... tu dois avoir un des paramêtres OnyX qui pose problème ... à trouver et décocher d'urgence



A-tu aussi bien la dernière version du logiciel ?  :mouais:


----------



## ReggySan (13 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai regardé mon numéro de série, il ne correspond pas à cela et mes symptomes ne sont pas les mêmes, mais je vais essayer d'éteindre mon mac avec pleins de prog ouvert pour voir ce que ça donne, autant ça vient de là.


----------



## ReggySan (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon et ben je viens de l'éteindre avec une tonne d'appli lancées sans rien fermer et il s'est éteint sans broncher. Vu que ce n'est pas systématique je ne pense que cela soit matériel mais c'est peut être un bug de tiger, qu'en pensez vous ?

Dois je quand même perdre une heure avec l'apple care au téléphone ?


----------



## sebdag (14 Septembre 2005)

Non effectivement ne passe pas ta journée au telephone.

Il semblerait effectivement que ce soit lié à MAC OS X suite à la mise à jour 10.4.2

A vérifier. (Comment je ne sais pas)


----------



## sebdag (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion


DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM

Merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------

